# anyone own gc2310/2300?



## redone (Nov 24, 2004)

has anybody bought and used a massey ferguson gc2310 tlb or a gc2300 yet?


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I'm still waiting for a another JD 2210 owner to join the forum. You would think with the popularity of so the sub compacts there would be some more MF gc2300/2310, Kubota BX 23/2230 and JD 2210 owners here.


----------



## redone (Nov 24, 2004)

I know every joey home owner needs a tractor of this caliber. I finally got the wife to let me get the gc2310 tlb and what a nice little rig this is. I had the gc2300 and needed a back hoe for foundation work. so I showed her the price I was quoted and the price of the upgrade and she caved in and said ok. whoohoo.
does your 2210 have a tach?


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

It has a tach, but not a temperature guage. This is by far my biggest complaint with the tractor.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I wish I could be of help on this redone. There are just not that many compact Massey owners in my area or on the forums from what I have seen.


----------



## gwing98 (Jan 12, 2012)

*gc2300*

i work on tractors for a living 
i own a gc2300 i really like this tractor 
i owned a deere for four years before i got this massey 
after 3 months sold the deere


----------

